# [SOLVED] acer aspire one z5g wireless problem



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

hi guys. a new problem for the netbook just surfaced. i cant turn on the wireless connection. this more of aspire one has a latch on the bottom right hand side but when i click it to turn it on it doesnt work!! any ideas??


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

Have you checked in device manager to see if there's any yellow ? Or ! Marks next to the wireless device? Or any other devices?

And did this problem just start occuring?


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

YEAH! there is a yellow? next to the wireless device. what should i do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

hi go to the acer support site for your model and download the wifi driver and install


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

i cant seem to find the driver anywhere!! not even on the acer website. they dont seem to have a listing for my netbook model of z5g.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

Hi try acerpanam Welcome to Acer Pan America


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

that website doesnt have it either. i know the wireless card im using is the atheros ar5bxb63. so if anyone knows where i can get the driver for this card please let me know.


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

ok i looked it up and found the wireless driver but there are still yellow? on ethernet controller and video controller. what are these for?


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

Ethernet is for your wired network RJ-45 cable. And video is for your graphics. U gotta do the same as with your wifi. Download the drivers. Anytime you see a yellow ? That means the driver is no good. And anytime u see a yellow ! That means the device is disbaled.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

Try this for the wifi Atheros Communications AR5BXB63 (AR5006x) Driver Download failing that go to device manager click the + beside the device then right click on the device and choose properties then the drviver details tab and post the pci\ven and dev


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

im sorry guys but there is a new problem. the wireless connection manages to connect to the internet sometimes but most of the time it is unable to connect. i tried clicking on 'view wireless connections in range' and (im sure my connection was good cause i had my other computer browsing the web) and it said 'windows explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close'. then i have a choice to send the error report or not to. and i cant send the report cause there is no connection. So guys. WHAT is wrong??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

You might get more info from the event viewer


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

guys, if i dont have the network driver that means no internet access. how do i then download the driver. also for some reason my stupid netbook cant read my flash drive! so im kinda screwed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

Hi are your using a computer to post here if so then you can get the drivers from the makers support site for your model and download to a usb stick then install


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

cheers, managed to solve the problem the way joeten said.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire one z5g wireless problem*

Glad to hear it well done


----------

